# How do you know when you need a new impeller?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Install a water pressure gauge.
Inexpensive way to keep an eye on through block water flow.
If you're really worried about it, how long has it been since you changed the impeller?


----------



## bamboobill (May 20, 2010)

It's a 2010 with 20 hours on it, so it's still the factory impeller.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

My guess is you're still good. I'd still install a water pressure gauge.
It's a better device for monitoring the cooling system than the temperature gauge.

previous discussions of the water pressure gauge...

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=water+pressure+gauge+site:microskiff.com&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=c4b94ef403c105f7


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

6 sec intervals at starter motor RPMs shouldn't do much, especially with a "still new" impeller. However there is something to be said about cracking the lower unit off on a regular (every year or two) to keep it from seizing. Been there done that. :-[ I agree with the water pressure gauge comments.

Personally I would not worry about it especially since there was still likely to be some moisture in it. But if it's going to bug you get a new impeller.

Swamp


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i have run my motor easily that long without water and have way more hours than you and the impeller pee's like a race horse  ;D i wouldnt be so concerned about it peeing the way you said it does on the muffs, they sometimes are hard to seal and suck air causing what you describe as micro bubbles, take it down to the lake and fully submerge the lowerunit and see what happens, the pressure gauge certainly is a good idea


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

If it helps my tohatsu out of the box never really pee'd hard at idle. As soon as you give a little gas different story. I asked the tohatsu mechanic about it because every motor I have had in the past would always push more water than this motor his reply was it was the norm for that motor.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

What MM said. The TLDI motors are a high volume low pressure setup. Basically if you throw a gauge on a brand new impeller at WOT it will only read about 7-8lbs which is about half the pressure of most other motors in the same class.

Ask Mel about getting a factory gauge, they have the correct calibration but geez-o-mitey they're expensive.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Just Install a New Impeller ..Peace of mind


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like another Jeff Foxworthy routine...

If your outboard starts to whistle like a tea kettle...you might need a new impeller.

If you can froth your latte with the steam from your whizzer tube....you might need a new impeller.

If you can poach a shrimp by holding it under your whizzer tube....you might need a new impeller.

If you can soften an old gulp watermelon shad by dangling it in the spray from the whizzer tube....you might need a new impeller.

If you can remove gum from the bottom of your shoe by holding it under the whizzer tube....you might need a new impeller.

If you can brew expresso with the output of the whizzer tube....you might need a new impeller.

If bits of neoprene are floating up along with your exhaust bubbles....you might need a new impeller.

If your whizzer pressure is better with the flush muffs on....you might need a new impeller.

If you accidently let your fishing line intersect the spray, and it melts....you might need a new impeller.

If you can whiz further than the outboard whizzer tube, without first downing a six pack....you might need a new impeller.

If the engine cowling starts to char, like the crate in Raiders of the Lost Ark....you might need a new impeller.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

prostate trouble uasually............shoot wrong site ;D


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> prostate trouble uasually............shoot wrong site ;D


So do you crank the motor to one side and tilt it up all the way when checking? Don't forget to warm up your hands and wear a rubber glove, that gear case oil stinks for a week! 

I'll stop now. 

Swamp


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

the words of experience........... ;D saves us novices'again


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

The flushing attachment and house water pressure make it hard to tell anything about the impeller. Check it while it is in the river and warmed up so the Tstat is open.

Your impeller was not likely damaged by any 6 second run and especially if it was already wet.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------

